# Amp Repair Service In Los Angeles



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

Looking to repair an amp that i recently damaged. I live in Los Angeles, been doing some research and can't find a place that repairs them. Appologies if this is not the right section to post this in.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

What amp is it? Some amps are worth the shipping to get them fixed properly.


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

XSIV SPL said:


> What amp is it? Some amps are worth the shipping to get them fixed properly.


Its not an extremely fancy amp, its a PPI PCX480


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I did a quick look around... Unless it holds sentimental value, it might not be worth the effort.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

No experience with them but this is the only place I can think of. Depending on where you are in LA it may be too far to make it worth the drive to Camarillo though.

Audio Clinic | Premier Home & Mobile Audio Service Provider


----------



## 99cobra09 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yea. It's not a very desirable and, I thought it would be cheaper to fix this one than buying a new/used one.


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

AER Technologies: 714-871-7357
Hitech Electronics: 818-785-8085
European Hi Tech: 310-325-4601
Precision Power: 323-724-4600 ext 291


----------

